# Slugish Molly



## Bindel2303 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi, I had a question regarding my Gold Dust Molly. I've had this molly since early July and she is a female about an inch and a half long. Over the last month, and worsening recently she has become kind of sluggish. At first she just hung out at the bottom of the tank laying in the gravel during the evening or would hide behind the cascading water of the filter. I recently added a few shells to the bottom of the tank and now she likes to hang out in there not moving, She has me worried. 

A few other things that have been going on in the tank, I have a large black molly and she is pregnant and I have moved her out of the tank a week ago into a separate tank. Also I have a pregnant sunset platy, and my last livebearer is a male sunburst platy. Now lately I have notice that the only time my gold dust does move, besides meal time, is when the male platy comes near her and then chases her, this worsened when I put the pregnant platy in a hatchery. Now I know it is debuted and highly unlikely that pltaies and mollies can innerbread, however is it possible that my platy is trying anyhow. Also could this be causing her sluggishness. Any suggestion as to what why she could be acting this way, and do you think she is ok?

More specifics on my tank, its a 10 gallon with a 20 gallon elliet filter, gravel and a few shells on the bottom along with a scull, I have a floating plant that spends a lot of time in the bottom pushed there by the filter, and besides the the livebeares i have a dwarf frog, some mixed tetras, and ghost shrimp.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> platy is trying anyhow


 Yes, of course he will try and it will stress her. Whether thats the only reason, I can't tell. If you had another free tank, I would say give her some alone time and more salt. Without him, you would see if see is sick or just hiding. Whenever a fish acts stressed or strangely, change water, it may be reacting to something you can't see.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

Ya i was going to say put some salt but then you said you have tetras so that might now work. 

How mant other fish are in your aquarium she might feel really crowded.
well good luck


----------

